# Hello



## crazycat (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to the forum, so here's my meow. I have 1 kitten that's 13 weeks old. She is the cutest thing ever. I've only had her for 2 weeks, so I could use some help. I'm a writer, I write historical fiction. I live in Florida. If you want to know anything else tell me.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I'm sure you'll be able to find answers to many of your kitten questions here 

we'd love to see pics of the little girl too!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey crazycat, welcome to Cat Forum!  I have a question....Where are the kitty pictures? :lol: Don't worry, you'll get used to all of us "cat picture crazy" people here.


----------



## crazycat (Dec 31, 2006)

Haha, thanks everyone. Oh, and the kitty pictures are in the kitty pictures forum.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks, *Mosies On Over To Kitty Pictures*!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome - just saw Bella's pictures - she really *is* adorable!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome! Ive learned so much on this forum. You will love it here.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Your kitten is adorable! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum crazycat :wink:


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to the forum :lol: I'm Mike, butler/can-opener/man-friday to the Jellicle Tribe. Your kitten is adorable


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome....Bella is super cute!


----------

